# will a 8.2 10 bolt posi unit out of a chevy fit in a bop 8.2 rear?



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

im about to but a posi unit for my tempest, my tempest has 2.56 non posi 8.2 buick olds pontiac rear in it, the posi unit is out of a 65 chevelle 8.2 10 bolt, the guys selling it cause he needed one that uses c clips and this one is for bolt in axals, the buick olds pontiac ones are bolt in so will this fit my rear? also its out of a 65 and my car is a 66.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Depends on the gear ratio. If the posi unit in question is a 2 series carrier, for the 2.56 and 2.78 gear ratios, should be ok. But it's probably for a more common 3 series gear, like a 3.08, 3.23, 3.36, etc...and it won't work. The 2 series carriers use a very thin ring gear and a huge pinion gear. The other carriers, 3 and 4 series go the other way: thick ring gear and small pinion gear.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

well the unit has the 3.36 gears with it so id be changeing the hole thing if that makes a diffrence


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Try to get The entire rear end, and that way, you can bolt it in after checking it out. Much less likely to have issues that way. But yeah, if you swap the carrier assemblies, no worries. If he needs a core to build, (axle housing) just swap him.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I'd check the application on Summit, and see if it's the same part number. I am pretty sure it's not. I put a 66 Chevelle rear end in my 70 Lemans, it fit great, but I did have to get a conversion U joint, chevy's is bigger, so the pinion is probably bigger also I assume.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

i cant find the chart your talking about on summit? whats it under? id love to buy a hole rear end but i cant aford the shipping on one or the price for that matter, im stretching my dollers to get the posi chunk. what would you have to do to adapt it to a pontiac?


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

is it possible a bop rear was in the chevelle? i just wonder cause i was told that all the chevy units used c clips


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Dan, that's what _I_ thought. All the Chev rear ends used the clips. The fact that it is set up like a BOP tells me that it probably is. Good luck with it...


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks its on its way to me, i hope going from the 2.56 gears in my tempest to the 3.36 ones will give it more of a kick, later ill put a overdrive in it witch give me a lower first so that help too. one thing at a time.


----------

